# My Biting Betta



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Not sure if this is normal, but if I put my finger in my boy Bubbles water.. he'll swim right up to it and bite me.. and if I pull my finger out of the water he'll jump out of the water to bite me. Was curious if this is normal and if anyone else has had this experience? I mean I've never ever tempted him with food to get him to do that and he's done this after feeding, before feeding, on fasting day.. doesn't matter. If he sees my finger near his water he'll jump out just to bite it. :shock: Maybe he hates me... :shock:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Mine will do this if they can get near me.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Mine do it all the time. Personally, I love it when they bite


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

*sigh of relief* I thought it was cute then I got worried.. none of my other boys bite me like that they usually run away.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

some are just more aggressive, I had one once who would not just scarf the pellet off my finger, but would then nibble at the finger for more


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think it's because, the smarter ones, at least, associate your finger with food. All of mine attack my finger and they are pretty passive so... yeah lol. It's so cute (=


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine haven't actually bitten me...yet. But if I lean in too close to look at them while the lid is off, some of them have tried to jump out and get me. It always startles me.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Aki's bitten me twenty times in his first THREE DAYS home. I've had him for two months and he's stopped biting me but he still flares.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm kind of afraid to get bitten.  I always take my fish out for water changes (not just because of my fear of being bitten...also my fear that they will get sucked up by the gravel vac) so they don't really get a chance to bite me, and hopefully it'll stay that way! There have been a few times when I've had to reach in and adjust something in Calliope's tank and I saw her eying my hand so I got it out of there quickly!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a surprising feeling when they bite. They barly graze you and it feels odd but doesn't hurt. It certianly scared the heck out of me and I was the laughing stock of the family even now...But it felt cool that he had enough courage to not only come up and touch me...But to bite me.


----------

